# FROM DISH: DP501/508/510 P222 Software Changes



## Mark Lamutt

Just got this word a little while ago from Dish regarding what has changed with the new P222 software for the 5xx series receivers:



> There was a recent change on the DISH Network system that has caused the disk [in the 501/508/510 receivers] to keep spinning up when the receiver was in the screen-saver (Inactivity) state (because the receiver does a number of things while in this state, updates the EPG checks for downloads, etc.). P222 fixes this problem.


----------



## veith

Mark Lamutt said:


> Just got this word a little while ago from Dish regarding what has changed with the new P222 software for the 5xx series receivers:


This is interesting, and may be the answer to a question posed in another thread about the 5XX series of PVR's spinning up frequently and randomly when turned off. The only part which wouldn't apply would be "screensaver mode." My spinups occur after I "turn off" the pvr. I thought screensaver mode was when the pvr was left on with no activity for 3 hours.

Best regards,
Charles


----------



## riekl

veith,

No .. screensaver mode kicks in immediately when you power off. Try it leave your tv on turn the dvr off .. you'll see the nice dish screen saver instantly.


----------



## veith

riekl said:


> veith,
> 
> No .. screensaver mode kicks in immediately when you power off. Try it leave your tv on turn the dvr off .. you'll see the nice dish screen saver instantly.


Thanks, riekl. Geez, you learn something new everyday. I have all my remotes programmed with macros so I never have occasion to see the tv after the pvr is turned off because of the sequencing within the power up/down macro.

Best regards,
Charles


----------



## Jacob S

The receivers used to not turn into screensaver mode like that, but just started doing that recently (at least from what I have noticed). I also notice the 311 receivers do this.


----------



## veith

riekl said:


> veith,
> 
> No .. screensaver mode kicks in immediately when you power off. Try it leave your tv on turn the dvr off .. you'll see the nice dish screen saver instantly.


Mine doesn't. I checked. Go figure. I still have 221 software.

Best regards,
Charles


----------



## P Smith

I'll check reports what serial numbers covering now.


----------



## Mike Richardson

When I turn off my 501, the screen just goes black. Same for my 301s.


----------



## AppliedAggression

same here...just a black screen on mine. the only time i've seen a screen saver on my 508 is when i leave dish home on for a while.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

For what it's worth, both of my 508s are still at P221 as well.


----------



## jsheldon

riekl said:


> veith,
> 
> No .. screensaver mode kicks in immediately when you power off. Try it leave your tv on turn the dvr off .. you'll see the nice dish screen saver instantly.


My 508's do not - indeed they do not go into inactivity except in the wee hours if inactive for four hours.

To quote the "HELP" screen associated with the Inactivity Powe Off Option:

"This feature, when enabled, powers off the receiver after four hours of inactivity, if between 1:00 am and 5:00 am. Interaction through the remote or the front panel buttons will keep the receiver active."

This is what Dish says (for the 508) and this is what happens with my two receivers.

If I power down during the day the screensaver will never appear. (until the next morning as above.)

Jerry


----------



## James Long

Mike Richardson said:


> When I turn off my 501, the screen just goes black. Same for my 301s.


Odd. When I turn off my 501 I get static. It's actually a pass through of the TV coax input that I don't have connected.
The video outputs go black (which is normal when there is no video present).

JL


----------



## Mike Richardson

justalurker said:


> Odd. When I turn off my 501 I get static. It's actually a pass through of the TV coax input that I don't have connected.
> The video outputs go black (which is normal when there is no video present).
> 
> JL


I'm using the video inputs, not the nasty coax. Actually, on my TV, when there is no video present, it's supposed to turn blue - but it turns black with the 501, which leads me to believe the 501 is specifically sending black.


----------



## David_Levin

Don't think I have the update yet either. Does this mean we can now "Turn-Off" the box while a recording is in progress?


----------



## lujan

Mark Lamutt said:


> Just got this word a little while ago from Dish regarding what has changed with the new P222 software for the 5xx series receivers:


I don't know if anyone else has seen this, but I have to power button reboot the 510 about once a week? Is this a known issue or is it just happening on my 510. I turn it on in the morning to get ready for work and nothing shows on the screen except the channel info at the top but no other picture until I do the power button reboot?

Thanks!


----------



## Golfer

I have the 510 and I have never had to reboot it to get the channels.


----------



## airpolgas

I thought leaving the unit off at night automatically updates the software? I seem to notice that my I have different versions in my living room 508 versus my bedroom 508, and I keep them turned off everynight before going to bed.

Is there a way to manually update both?

Also, I surfed over to 101 last night and saw the different GUI they have for the 522. Will that carry over for the update? Or is there a different GUI for each model they have?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Not all 5xx receivers have been sent the update yet. Dish rolls out new software versions in waves - it usually takes about a month for all receivers to get the update. One of my 508s has the update now, while the other one doesn't.

The GUI for the 522 is different from the 5xx series - it's a different platform.


----------

